# A good chisel for 9$ each



## OnlyJustME

Thanks for the review. I was looking at this set considering it for purchase also. I just might get them now to start with. Only because i can't afford the SW set either.


----------



## b2rtch

Good review Joe.


----------



## ssnvet

* US Steel and assembled in the US, although the box comes from China*

If this was in fact the case…. I wonder why they didn't bother to capitalize on the marketing potential of saying that on the chisel or the packaging.

None the less…. they look like nice chisels and I bet they will serve you well for years to come.

I was sereiously looking at the same set two months ago, but instead I bought a couple individual chisels to round out my Marples Splitproof 4 pc set. If they had been on sale back then, I would have taken a set home.

Enjoy…. they are really nice looking chisels. I'd think, based on your description, they rate more than 3 stars.


----------



## lumberjoe

I said the same thing. I actually had 2 Irwin blue chips in my hand at the check out when he showed me this set. I needed some decent chisels to finish a project and wasn't intending on buying a set just yet. The Irwins are Chinese steel. and the wood river are not.While 99% of the stuff I own is made in china and I usually don't have a problem with it, I do have a problem with Chinese hand tools. You can't beat British or Colonial steel. I've heard the Japanese chisels are great as well.

Also I rated them 3 stars because essentially I have never used a chisel before. This is what I was using before the wood river:









Those are a joke. They are now for cleaning up glue and getting nails out. I don't think I am experienced enough to say these are 4 stars, but I can tell you I was amazed at how little effort it took for me to get very clean and very square cuts.


----------



## Dusty56

I stopped by W.Springfield WoodCraft yesterday to have a look at them and they were sold out.
They also had a 24" straight edge on sale that I wanted , but it was sold out ,so I got a rain check for that item.


----------



## BrianStrothcamp

I own these… would give them a 4 definately… backs needed a lot of flattening but i can shave my fingerprints after sharpening with a microbevel using the Veritas MKII and Norton water stones up to 6000

they hold the edge what I would consider a moderate amount of time… however if you have your sharpening set up ready to go at all times it only takes a few rubs and you are back like new.


----------



## lumberjoe

Thanks Brian. It did take a bit of work to sharpen them, especially the 1". Good to know that whipping them back into shape is significantly easier, provided I don't nick them.

Speaking of which, I know why the handles are not completely round. one of them decided to roll on the bench after I sharpened it. If the handle was completely round, it would have kissed concrete, and I would have been a less than happy camper.

Dusty, I got the last set  It was actually the display


----------



## Alexandre

The best chisels are dollar store chisels…. Buy a couple hundred ( I should say a couple few) and hone them a few times, then you can use them a few times, then chuck them out..
A Dollar store Chisel I bought was actually better then one of my Irwin Marple chisels, Probably because that Marple Chisel wasn't tapered properly, but, at least it worked.


----------



## skennedy

I too own a set of these and have found that once the initial flattening and sharpening is done, they work really well. I've used then on several types and densities of hardwoods and have not been disappointed with them. Due to the amount of work getting them sharp, I would give them a 4 star rating…not as good as my Pfeil chisels but way better than others I have used.


----------



## ShipWreck

I have the set of Butt Chisels and I love them.


----------



## Infernal2

I just got these in today and spent the afternoon sharpening and honing them. All were fairly reasonable except the 1", whose back has the hollow issue that Mads had run into. It tooks a good deal longer than the others to address but once flat, I was impressed by the quality. These are by no means of the same quality as my weird, Cyrillic stamped butt chisels but they are leaps and bounds over my old Marples metal backed chisels.

I


----------

